# Tomb raider trilogy music



## arunvasudevank (Oct 24, 2012)

Does anybody know if the tomb raider trilogy music is available in any store? I purchased the ps3 game tomb raider trilogy. The opening music is really good. Is it available in any store? I'm looking for the opening theme music. The other option'd be to record it directly from the TV, but this is expensive - we need to have a PVR, which costs around 20K INR. If anybody has a PVR, please help.


----------

